# Care to answer a survey about caring for wild hedgehogs for my school coursework?



## DesignerTom (Sep 28, 2019)

https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/6FYQ9CD (The survey itself shouldn't be longer than 3 minutes)

Hi, I'm going to be designing a hedgehog house for my Design Tech coursework at school, and as part of research I need to perform a survey on caring and housing for the little guys. Thank you in advance!:grin:


----------



## Emc (Nov 18, 2018)

There aren't many people on here, that are active, who would be familiar with caring for wild European hedgehogs. You'd like have much better luck (and more accurate responses) if you were to post this over on a forum that was tailored to wild hogs; unlike this one, which caters to an entire different species altogether. As an example, this forum seems to be fairly active & has multiple people experienced in European Hedgehogs.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I can ask an admin of a facebook group if I can put the link up and get more people to do it. You dont need to join the group just to do it if you dont want to. But I have a feeling a fair few people will do it.

Theres a lot of people who are big on wild hogs as well pet african pygmy hedgehogs


----------



## belties (Oct 2, 2018)

Try Hedgehogstreet.org its a british wild hedgehog site also and has house plans and stuff like that , real nice people on there.


----------

